
Anonymous Ex-Microsoft Employee on Windows Internals - ivanb
https://i.imgur.com/y6clspP.jpg
======
herbst
This is hilarious.

I especially loved the part where he explains that Metro was/is designed in
PowerPoint. I did not expect that, but it makes perfectly sense now.

~~~
RubyPinch
Microsoft's office tooling isn't too bad for doing design work actually

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZp7BvQJnU8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZp7BvQJnU8)

~~~
herbst
I am surprised. Its clearly better than paint.

------
_Understated_
The most frightening part for me (if this is indeed real) is that they have no
testers.

TBH the lack of testers shows: I used Windows 8.1 since it came out and apart
from minor issues at the start (Start 8 is a godsend!), I never once had a
BSOD... Win 10 gave me 3 in 3 months so I removed it.

~~~
mindcrash
They have technical testers, SDETs (or Software Development Engineer in Test)
in Microsoft slang.

UX testers on the other hand... not so sure.

------
gcp
Doesn't sound unusual for large projects with a long history that had
deadlines to meet and a ton of actual users.

------
osullivj
Sounds like mid 90s style C++ MFC GUI dev with widget IDs in the .h needing to
line up with the .rc and all refs in the .cpp.

------
analognoise
It can't be that bad...can it? Now I wish I could see the source.

------
LCDninja
Morbidly fascinating.... The reference to experimenting with "putting ads into
the start menu" makes me wonder what the consumer business model for Windows
10 looks like?

~~~
herbst
You saw that they actually do ads there now (at least on some clients)?

------
supercoder
This guy sounds childish

